# Reliable potty training- When I'm not home.



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

So, this is an issue that I've had with every dog I've ever had- aside from Champ, and oddly Chesney, so I know I'm doing something wrong.

My dogs, when they can take themselves outside, are 100% potty trained with NO accidents. I actually can't even remember the last time Zailey had an accident. This was no issue when we had our house in Vegas, as I had a doggy door that led to a yard, and they could help themselves to the outdoor space whenever they wanted to.

Now that I'm in an apartment, I have rigged our small patio into a potty space for the girls. My husband built a box, we filled it with gravel, and put K9 turf over it, and bam, a potty box outside! It's worked wonderfully because the K9 turf is the same product they're used to at daycare.

If I'm home, and for whatever reason, the door to the patio is closed, Annie will go to the door and whine to be let out.

My issue is when I'm not home. 
I crate the girls when I'm gone, and neither will have accidents in their crates, they'll hold it. But, if I leave Annie out, she will poop by the door.. OR smack dab in the middle of the living room rug. I really like the idea of being able to leave her home, and not in her crate... but it's an exhausting habit to come home to.


I tried giving her access gradually over time, starting with her crate, then her crate in my bedroom, door closed, then in my bedroom with access to the huge closet, then bedroom door open, but hallway gated off, etc. But if she's not in her crate, I will surely find poo by the door.... and if she has access to the living room, it'll be on the rug in the middle of the room. Mind you, I'm talking a maximum of maybe four hours, generally no more than one or two/ USUALLY Annie will poop once first thing in the morning, and then not again until after dinner (10 or 11pm) and that's it. Despite always letting her out midday, she never goes. But if I run to the grocery store at noon, she'll poop. 

I never scold her when I get home, just clean up the mess, and move on. I'm certain it's my fault. ALL my dogs have always been totally reliable with a doggy door, or crated... but I have yet to get the free-roaming part down. 

ANY tips, help, or advice is appreciated.


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

I don't let my dogs roam free in my house either. I have sliding doors. They are confided to the office attached to the hallway to the kitchen. They are fine. No accidents. I don't think they would but again I like a piece of mind. They are allowed to roam when we are at home.

Being in an apt is difficult! I'm not sure how you would get around that! Maybe keep the water up and dont feed the pups before you go. Make sure they empty out before you leave. Maybe less likely to have an accident. If you are gone for a few hours (at a time, see how it goes).

I'm sure others will chime in.


----------



## redspoo (Mar 19, 2010)

It sounds to me like Annie may have a bit of seperation anxiety and it comes out (no pun intended) when you leave her out on her own. I would try leaving her out for even 10 or 15 minute increments before you return and see how she does. If there is no poop in that time frame, then start extending it from there.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

I was reading and thinking along the same lines as Redspoo.
Sounds like she's a little nervous with that much "Free Space" I wonder if she would be better in a bedroom? Still able to have more freedom then a crate; but the security and confinement to only one room?


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Hmmm, I tried just doing the bedroom, and she would still poo by the door. 

I suppose it's possible that she could be a bit anxious. She's never shown any other signs of anxiety, and generally when I come home she's totally zonked out on the couch or bed or somewhere. 
She's never shown anxiety when I leave her at daycare, either?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

maybe she's just used to being crated.....

if i leave my dogs out, they will either pee or poo...and we also now live in an apartment...but even at the house, they would do the same....when we weren't home.

now they are crated together..so they are not alone...i know....human emotion takes over..LOL...but no accidents when i come home and i get the feeling they feel safe and sound in the crate.....

we had enough room to plant grass at our apartment.....we also walk them..

i wonder what would happen if you walked her before you left, if you're not wanting to crate her.....


----------



## John Rambo (Sep 27, 2010)

I do not feel bad at all crating my animals when I go to work. They actually LOVE going to their den....Id just crate her:biggrin:


----------

